# camera ????



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this topic has been beaten to death, but can anyone tell me about these Probuilt cameras? looking to get a camera but as money is tight i have to get the best bang for the buck. would love to buy a ridgid see snake or spartan cam but the money just isnt available right now. I have an opportunity to pick up this probuilt brand new from another contractor for 500 buck still in the box never used with the full warranty. is it worth it???


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't know if u could handle it though, probably HOT


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Not hot, its a good friend of mine who owns a large gc company here that I do some work for. He bought it to inspect footer drains for foundation work then decided to sub that work out 2 days before it showed up so he has no use for it now...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Probuilt is made by South Coast Sewer Equipment....

It is junk! Pure Junk! Useless Crap!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I didn't have my camera yet so we borrowed a Pro-Built camera from a good friend since we had an inspection to do, but luckily they called and cancelled the day before we were supposed to do the camera job because we tried it out at our shop and you could hardly see a thing in 4" SDR 35.

For the same money you can get a Vu-Rite which is still really basic but has a great reputation. I've never heard a bad thing about Vu-Rite or EasyCam, which is very similar to Vu-Rite.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> you could hardly see a thing in 4" SDR 35.




Sounds like my Ridgid microReel :icon_sad:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I just picked it up last nite from my gc buddy. Hope to get a free minute sometime today to run my lateral at my house and see how it does. Of course I'm more worried about what my lateral may look like than how the camera works seeing that it is 100 year old 4" clay.


----------



## Seanfixesjohns (May 1, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Well I just picked it up last nite from my gc buddy. Hope to get a free minute sometime today to run my lateral at my house and see how it does. Of course I'm more worried about what my lateral may look like than how the camera works seeing that it is 100 year old 4" clay.


Let us know how it works


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely will I'm very curious myself. I haven't used a camera since I left the public sector so I'm excited


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, so I got the camera and tried it out. The only issue I have is the cable doesn't seem stiff enough to push through 100 year old 4" clay pipe. Any thoughts? Is it just technique? It lights the pipe up great. But difficult to push.


----------

